# GeForce GTX 1060: Jetzt ab 279 Euro erhältlich, stärker als Radeon RX 480



## MichaelBonke (20. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GeForce GTX 1060: Jetzt ab 279 Euro erhältlich, stärker als Radeon RX 480* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GeForce GTX 1060: Jetzt ab 279 Euro erhältlich, stärker als Radeon RX 480


----------



## Emke (20. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinn was NVidia diesmal auf die Welt losgelassen hat. Die Preise sind zwar hoch, aber diesmal finde ich gerechtfertigt. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die 1060 meine 780 Referenz ersetzen kann.


----------



## Razorlight (20. Juli 2016)

also die Überschrift mal wieder...
gibts heutzutage keine Objektivität im Journalismus mehr?
alles nur Clickbait Clickbait Clickbait


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

Ist halt die spannende Frage, die RX 480 kostet (oder wird sobald im August verfügbar) zwischen ca. 220 und 270 Euro kosten (ja nach Ausstattung und Leistung). Die GF 1060 kostet zwischen 280 bzw. realistisch 290 (da bei den meisten Händlern, die diesen Preis bieten, noch Versandkosten zukommen) und stolzen 350 Euro.  

Als Nachfolger der 970 legt die 1060 da noch mal eine ordentliche Schippe Leistung drauf, erreicht halt das Niveau der 980, der Preis ist also durchaus attraktiv. Gleiches bei der 480, als Nachfolger von 280 und 380 legt sie ebenfalls ordentlich zu. 

Im Vergleich besteht jetzt das Problem, dass die 1060 im Schnitt (je nach Webseite und deren Testparcours) zwischen 6 und 13 Prozent schneller ist als die 480. Allerdings schrumpft dieser Vorsprung bei den heute auf vielen Seiten nachgereichten DX12 Tests doch schon wieder und in einigen wenigen Titeln, insbesondere sobald Vulkan bei etwa Doom zum Einsatz kommt, schlägt die günstigere Radeon die GeForce sehr deutlich und negiert geradezu das Bild. 

Kommen also in Zukunft mehr DX12 optimierte Games und sogar welche mit Vulkan, ist langfristig die 480 die zukunftssicherere Karte. Gerade eben, die Wahl für Zocker, die nur zwischen 200 und 250 Euro ausgeben wollen. 

Da kann dann vielleicht der Nachfolger der GF 960 interessant werden, die GF 1050 wird sicherlich langsamer sein als die 480, um der 1060 keine Konkurrenz zu machen, aber vielleicht eben auch noch wieder einen winzigen Ticken günstiger als die günstigen 480er.


Edit: Wo man sich bei Grafikkarten-Benchmarkvergleichen nicht kirre machen lassen sollte sind die Prozentangaben oder irgendwelche Diagramme (die womöglich nicht bei 1 FPS anfangen sondern nur den oberen Teil zeigen, sodass die Unterschiede riesig wirken). In dieser Klasse, Karten für Full HD Auflösung, sind auch Benchmarks in höheren Auflösungen eher dem Bereich Irreführung zuzurechnen. Wir reden hier letztlich bei diesen Vergleichen von Unterschieden von meist unter 10 FPS - und auch da ist alles immer vom einzelnen Spiel abhängig, mal ist eine Karte vorne, mal eine andere. Diese Differenzen machen letztlich beim Spielen keinen Qualitätsunterschied.


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Juli 2016)

Ich bin mal auf die Hersteller Karten der rx 480 gespannt. 

Sie ist aktuell aufgrund der besseren dx12 Performance immernoch mein Favorit.

Was ich aber auch durchaus spannend finde ist wieder dieses "AMD kann ja nur dx12 und Nvidia dx12.1!" 
AMD hat dx12 trotzdem besser im griff. Und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit werden zukünftige Titel dann doch eher in dx12 als dx11 released, worauf wahrscheinlich auch AMD setzt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## svd (20. Juli 2016)

Zum Glück kann man mit keiner Karte was falsch machen. Unter FullHD bieten beide eine tolle Performance. Sehr fein, denn die GTX960 hab ich persönlich als einen Tick
zu schwachbrüstig empfunden, um eine uneingeschränkt empfehlenswerte "Mittelklassekarte" zu sein, die hat unter FullHD schon mal geschwächelt.
Da der Leistungsunterschied wohl in etwa dem realen Preisunterschied entspricht, bekommt man nicht wirklich mehr oder weniger, nur weil man sich für den einen
oder anderen Chiphersteller entscheidet.

Auf 1440p mag die GTX1060 zwar stets ein paar Frames schneller sein, wer aber mit Adaptiver Synchronisation liebäugelt, hat da mit der "langsameren" RX480
vlt. gar einen Vorteil, da 1440p/FreeSync-Monitore um einiges weniger kosten, als vergleichbare G-Sync-Pendants.
Und genau in diesem Bereich, so um die 40-50fps herum, sind FreeSync/G-Sync Monitore ja sowieso interessanter, als am oberen Ende der fps-Skala.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Juli 2016)

Hört sich recht vielversprechend an, wobei 280 Euro mir eigentlich schon eine Nummer zu teuer ist...


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Ob AMD DX 12 besser im Griff hat muss man noch sehen, also jetzt zu sagen AMD hätte das besser im Griff ist reine Glaskugel Vorschau. Gibt nämlich z.Z. kaum DX 12 Titel.
Dann muss man auch sehen wie gut oder eher schlampig Titel aus den Konsolen Heraus Portiert werden, Top Titel PC Exclusiv und auf PC Maximal Optimiert gibt es nämlich nicht mehr und die meisten Titel werden da erstmal für Konsole gemacht, ist nun mal so.
Und da muss man dann eben sehen wie gut die jeweiligen Studios ihren Job gemacht haben und wie gut die jeweilige Engine mit DX 12 oder eventuell auch Vulkan klar kommt, sobald Vulkan bei den meisten Titeln überhaupt unterstützt wird. Man darf sich da jetzt nämlich auch nicht von Doom blenden lassen. Doom und jeweilige ID Tech Engines waren nämlich schon immer optimierte OpenGl Titel und da ist es auch einfach mal mehr Leistung rauszuholen wenn man eine gewisse API seit Jahren schon im Griff hat. Bei anderen Titeln wird es anders aussehen. Vor allem muss man erstmal sehen was auf den Konsolen passiert, denn da wird entschieden mit was man arbeitet DX 12 oder Vulkan, und da sieht es für Vulkan eben nicht so gut aus. Große Studios mit ihren eigenen Engines werden da wegen 1 oder 2 %, wenn denn, nicht ihre gesamte Entwicklung umkrempeln. Und wenn wird nVidia da ganz schnell ihre Treiber optimieren wenn Vulkan in Zukunft eine größere Rolle spielen sollte.
Auch muss man jetzt an Doom sehen das Vulkan nicht unumstritten ist. Wie ich schon mal ansprach, ja mit Vulkan ist Doom schneller als mit OpenGL was auch nicht wundert, aber es mehren sich eben auch die Kommentare wegen schlechterer Bildqualität und vor allem Micro Ruckler unter Vulkan wie man sie von Dual GPUs her kennt. Schade das Doom kein DX 12 bietet, das wäre mal ein gutes Spiel gewesen wo man beides DX12/Vulkan hätte vergleichen können.
Also jetzt momentan auf eine AMD zu setzen, nur weil sie in Doom bei Vulkan besser abschneidet ist die falsche Entscheidung. Auf AMD zu setzen weil es eben eine Gute Grafikkarte ist, ist was ganz anderes.
Momentan aber, und das muss man so sagen hat nVidia mal wieder die Nase vorne, wenn auch nur leicht.


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ob AMD DX 12 besser im Griff hat muss man noch sehen, also jetzt zu sagen AMD hätte das besser im Griff ist reine Glaskugel Vorschau. Gibt nämlich z.Z. kaum DX 12 Titel.
> Dann muss man auch sehen wie gut oder eher schlampig Titel aus den Konsolen Heraus Portiert werden, Top Titel PC Exclusiv und auf PC Maximal Optimiert gibt es nämlich nicht mehr und die meisten Titel werden da erstmal für Konsole gemacht, ist nun mal so.
> Und da muss man dann eben sehen wie gut die jeweiligen Studios ihren Job gemacht haben und wie gut die jeweilige Engine mit DX 12 oder eventuell auch Vulkan klar kommt, sobald Vulkan bei den meisten Titeln überhaupt unterstützt wird. Man darf sich da jetzt nämlich auch nicht von Doom blenden lassen. Doom und jeweilige ID Tech Engines waren nämlich schon immer optimierte OpenGl Titel und da ist es auch einfach mal mehr Leistung rauszuholen wenn man eine gewisse API seit Jahren schon im Griff hat. Bei anderen Titeln wird es anders aussehen. Vor allem muss man erstmal sehen was auf den Konsolen passiert, denn da wird entschieden mit was man arbeitet DX 12 oder Vulkan, und da sieht es für Vulkan eben nicht so gut aus. Große Studios mit ihren eigenen Engines werden da wegen 1 oder 2 %, wenn denn, nicht ihre gesamte Entwicklung umkrempeln. Und wenn wird nVidia da ganz schnell ihre Treiber optimieren wenn Vulkan in Zukunft eine größere Rolle spielen sollte.
> Auch muss man jetzt an Doom sehen das Vulkan nicht unumstritten ist. Wie ich schon mal ansprach, ja mit Vulkan ist Doom schneller als mit OpenGL was auch nicht wundert, aber es mehren sich eben auch die Kommentare wegen schlechterer Bildqualität und vor allem Micro Ruckler unter Vulkan wie man sie von Dual GPUs her kennt. Schade das Doom kein DX 12 bietet, das wäre mal ein gutes Spiel gewesen wo man beides DX12/Vulkan hätte vergleichen können.
> ...


Was hat das mit einer Glaskugel zu tun wenn die AMD Karten aktuell unter dx12 mehr bieten als die Konkurrenz? Natürlich wird eine rx 480 keine 1070 schlagen... egal ob dx11 oder 12 aber die 1060 sehrwohl. 

Mann muss halt sehen was die Zukunft bringt, aber ich gehe stark von einer dx12 Zukunft aus. Und aktuell baut amd halt für diese Schnittstelle besser optimierte Karten. Ich spreche hier auch nicht von Rohleistung. Da mag ja die 1060 schneller sein ^.^

Natürlich bin ich super genervt von schlechten Konsolen Ports. Aber diese Spiele auch Bein kauf der neuen Hardware eine rolle. Wenn es halt nunmal 100 spiele gibt die beschissen programmiert sind und auf na 1080 und na r9 390 gleich gut laufen aber nur 2 super optimierte wo die 1080 zeigen kann was geht, lohnt sich halt die R9 390 eher obwohl sie ja die schwächere Karte ist.

Dann bringt einem die Power halt nur das man Phrasen von sich geben kann wie " ja die spiele sind halt doof optimiert, bei gut optimierten Games währ meine Karte 10 mal schneller" - jo stimmt, kaufe mir aber auch keinen Ferrari wenn ich nur auf Feldwegen fahren kann, auch wenn ich hoffe das die Straße iwann  mal ausgebaut wird.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit einer Glaskugel zu tun wenn die AMD Karten aktuell unter dx12 mehr bieten als die Konkurrenz?


Und woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Welche viele Titel mit jetzt DX 12 sind denn auf einer AMD besser/schneller?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also jetzt momentan auf eine AMD zu setzen, nur weil sie in Doom bei Vulkan besser abschneidet ist die falsche Entscheidung. Auf AMD zu setzen weil es eben eine Gute Grafikkarte ist, ist was ganz anderes.
> Momentan aber, und das muss man so sagen hat nVidia mal wieder die Nase vorne, wenn auch nur leicht.


 Jo, ich entscheide auch beim Grafikkartenkauf immer anhand Tests von mind 20 verschiedenen Games aller Sparten und nicht auf Basis von 1-2 Games, die ein Feature X bieten, oder sogar nur auf ein Feature Y, von dem eine Karte in Zukunft mal VIELLEICHT profitiert, was aber noch gar nicht von Games genutzt wird...   

ich würde so was allenfalls als Zusatz in die Überlegung mitreinnehmen: die GTX 1060 ist ziemlich genau so viel teurer als die RX 480, wie sie auch stärker ist. D.h. die RX 480 ist ein genauso guter Kauf: nen Tick langsamer, aber auch günstiger. Und da DX12 vielleicht ein Vorteil ist, würde ICH eher die RX 480 nehmen. Schlimmstenfalls zahle ich halt genau das, was ich bekomme - bestenfalls zahle ich weniger und werde bei einigen neueren Spielen dann mehr Leistung als mit der teureren 1060 haben. So oder so mach ich nichts falsch mit der RX 480.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2016)

beinahe identischer preis (billigste rx480 - 8gb bei alternate kostet momentan 269 euro), geringfügig höhere leistung und deutlich geringere leistungsaufnahme.
was soll da noch für amd sprechen? die 2gb vram mehr? na ja, ich weiß nicht.
ich würde wirklich liebend gerne zur rx480 greifen, gerade wegen der nvidia-dominanz, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die argumente.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> beinahe identischer preis (billigste rx480 - 8gb bei alternate kostet momentan 269 euro), geringfügig höhere leistung und deutlich geringere leistungsaufnahme.
> was soll da noch für amd sprechen? die 2gb vram mehr? na ja, ich weiß nicht.
> ich würde wirklich liebend gerne zur rx480 greifen, gerade wegen der nvidia-dominanz, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die argumente.


In der Zusammenfassung sieht es momentan genau so aus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> beinahe identischer preis (billigste rx480 - 8gb bei alternate kostet momentan 269 euro), geringfügig höhere leistung und deutlich geringere leistungsaufnahme.


 Naja, die ca 30W unter Last sind nun wahrlich nicht relevant, außer du zockst 4-5h wirklich JEDEN Tag... 

Für mich sind beide einfach nur ziemlich gleichwertig im Vergleich der Gesamtpakete. Je nach dem, was bei "meinem" Händler auf Lager ist, würde ich die eine oder die andere nehmen, aber vlt. wegen der Möglichkeit, dass die RX 480 von DX12 profitieren könnte, dann doch eher die AMD.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

Über den Preis habe ich oben schon geschrieben, das Problem im Vergleich da ist, dass es noch keine Custom-Karten der 480 gibt, die ersten werden am 2. August erwartet. Dann, und erst dann wird sich zeigen, wie schnell diese Karten sind (OC Versionen) und was sie kosten. Erwarten kann man 220 bis 270 Euro. Im Gegenzug dazu kostet die 1060 halt ab(!) 280 Euro (+ Versandkosten bei diesem Preis also realistisch 290 Euro) bis hoch zu 350 Euro. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied! Wieso ignorieren den hier so viele oder wollen den nicht wahrhaben? Letztlich sind das tatsächlich sogar schon verschiedene Käuferschichten.

Wer in dieser Klasse also ein wenig mehr Leistungsreserven möchte und bereit ist um 300 Euro auszugeben, der fährt mit der 1060 sehr gut. Wem die 5 FPS Unterschied egal sind und wer nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte bekommt mit der R9 480 eine fast ebenso schnelle aber sogar zukunftssicherere Karte für 50 Euro weniger. 

Ich finde, die Karten werden auch "dank" dieser ganzen Vergleichstests zu sehr in einen Topf geworfen. Die 1060 ist der Nachfolger der 970. Käufer der 970 hätten bei AMD aber zur 390 gegriffen, also zur noch gar nicht erschienen 490. Die 480 ist der Nachfolger der 380 und die war der Konkurrent der 960. Auch da gibt es den Nachfoler 1050 noch gar nicht. Das sind die Karten, die man, da gleicher Preisbereich, miteinander vergleichen muss. Niemand wäre vor einem Jahr auf die Idee gekommen eine 380 mit einer 970 zu vergleichen, die 380 wurde immer mit der 960 verglichen.


----------



## svd (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, die lassen sich ganz schön Zeit mit den RX480-Partnerkarten. Über 300€ dürfen die nicht kosten, das wäre deren Tod.

Aber ob und wieviele der GTX1060 tatsächlich unter 300€ zu haben sind, muss sich auch erst zeigen. Ich mag noch nicht daran glauben, dass beliebte
und erfolgreiche Karten vom Schlage "Strix" oder "TwinFrozr" je unter oder knapp über den 300€ angesiedelt sein werden.
(Der Preis ist, angesichts der Leistung, freilich trotzdem gerechtfertigt, aber eben schon jenseits der psychologischen "maximal 300€ für eine Grafikkarte".)

Ich meine, die GTX970 war ja lange als der Preis-Leistungs-Kracher um 300€ betitelt worden. In der Realität war sie, seit Release (Herbst 2014) erst 
im Mai diesen Jahres (!) erstmals regulär im Handel unter 300€ gerutscht und auch nur, weil Pascal vor der Tür gestanden hatte. 
(D.h. die "interessanten" Versionen mit mind. zwei Axialllüftern.)


----------



## Big-Ron (20. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Über den Preis habe ich oben schon geschrieben, das Problem im Vergleich da ist, dass es noch keine Custom-Karten der 480 gibt, die ersten werden am 2. August erwartet. Dann, und erst dann wird sich zeigen, wie schnell diese Karten sind (OC Versionen) und was sie kosten.



Eine OC-Version mit Standard-Karten zu vergleichen, macht auch keinen Sinn. Dann musst du warten bis auch von der 1060 OC-Versionen verfügbar sind. Dann macht dein Vergleich auch wieder Sinn. Hier wurde eine Standard X 480 gegen eine Standard 1060 verglichen und die zweite hat gewonnen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

Das ist ja der Punkt der hier ausgeblendet wird, an die beiden Poster über mir, die Asus Strix 1060 O6G ist ja bereits "erhältlich" - ab 350 Euro! (Einen Händler habe ich aktuell sogar gefunden der 450 Euro will ... ). 

Wenn man also bei der 1060 die normalen 970 Preise zugrunde legt, vielleicht sogar einen leichten Aufschlag, dann zeigt sich da deutlich, dass die 1060 alleine durch den Preis eine Leistungsklasse höher als die 480 angesiedelt gehört, sie ist halt locker 50 bis sogar 100 Euro teurer. Und wenn man anfängt das teuerste 480 Custom Modell, was vielleicht 270 Euro kosten wird, gegen das günstigste Gainward 1060 Teil für 280 Euro antreten zu lassen, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die 480 bei exakt den beiden Karten durchaus in fast allen Benchmarks dann vorne liegt.


----------



## Sanador (20. Juli 2016)

Beides scheinen gute Mittelklasse-Karten zu sein und beide haben unterschiedliche Vorteile:
*GTX 1060*: gute Übertaktbarkeit, Gameworks (allgemein arbeitet Nvidia stark mit Entwicklern zusammen)
*RX 480*: mehr Speicher, bessere Skalierung bei DirectX 12


----------



## restX3 (20. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Als Nachfolger der 970 legt die 1060 da noch mal eine ordentliche Schippe Leistung drauf



Die 1060 ist nicht der Nachfolger der 970. Das ist die 1070. Die 1060 ist der Nachfolger der 960. Siehe auch  GeForce-GTX-1060-Grafikkarten | GeForce
Die 1060 ist völlig uninteressant für Besitzer einer 970/980. Für die gibt es wenn man das Kleingeld hat die 1070/80.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

restX3 schrieb:


> Die 1060 ist nicht der Nachfolger der 970. Das ist die 1070. Die 1060 ist der Nachfolger der 960. Siehe auch  GeForce-GTX-1060-Grafikkarten | GeForce
> Die 1060 ist völlig uninteressant für Besitzer einer 970/980. Für die gibt es wenn man das Kleingeld hat die 1070/80.



Und du bist voll reingefallen! NVidia hat das schon sehr schlau gemacht wie man an solchen Meinungen sieht. 

Die aktuelle NVidia Generation hat nämlich eine eindeutige Nummernverschiebung erfahren. 1060 mit Leistung der 980 ist der Nachfolger der 970. 1070 mit Leistung der 980TI ist der Nachfolger der 980 und 1080 ist der neue Leistungsbringer und hätte entsprechend eigentlich 1090 heißen müssen. Das hat NVidia schlauerweise nicht getan, in der Hoffnung die Leute, die vorher eine 970 gekauft haben greifen jetzt zur 1070 und geben dafür dann 100 und mehr Euro mehr aus.

Das meine Auslegung richtig ist sieht du ganz einfach an den Preisen und der Leistung der Karten. Die 960 kostete nämlich zwischen 200 und 220 Euro. Jetzt erkläre mir mal, wo du die 1060 dafür bekommst? Nirgendwo!? Da in dem Bereich wird dann die 1050 als ihr richtiger Nachfolger liegen, der dann vielleicht die Leistung der 970 hat, wahrscheinlich aber ein wenig weniger.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du bist voll reingefallen! NVidia hat das schon sehr schlau gemacht wie man an solchen Meinungen sieht.


 ´Nein, die haben das wie immer gemacht: zuerst kommen die beiden stärksten Karten für vorerst, die heißen dann eben x70 und x80. Und dann kommt die Drittstärkste, die heißt halt dann x60. Und irgendwann kommen evtl. noch Ti-Versionen dazu. und MEISTENS ist die neue x70er so stark wie die alte x80er, die neue x60er so stark wie die alte x70er usw.

Wie man nun wiederum "Nachfolger von" definiert, kann man von zwei Seiten betrachten. Ist die GTX 1060 der Nachfolger 960? Wenn es um die Frage "Die aktuelle obere Mittelklasse-Karte der neuesten Generation" geht, dann definitiv ja. Wenn es um die Frage der Leistungsklasse und auch der Preisklasse geht, dann ist sie natürlich der Nachfolger der 970. 

Was aber ein eher neues Phänomen ist: "früher" wäre die 970 im Laufe ihres Marktdaseins schon längst langsam im Preis gesunken und nun bei einem Level angekommen, den die GTX 960 bei ihrem Release kostete, und wenn DANN die neue 1060 erscheint für 200-220€, dann ist das gefühlt viel eher der "Nachfolger der GTX 960", weil das dann eben ein typischer GTX xx60-Preis wäre


----------



## OField (20. Juli 2016)

"GeForce GTX 1060: Jetzt ab 279 Euro erhältlich, stärker als Radeon RX 480" 

let me fix that for you

"GeForce GTX 1060: Jetzt ab 279 Euro erhältlich, stärker als Radeon RX 480 in DX11 / OpenGL"

Alternative:

"RX 480: Jetzt ab 219 Euro erhältlich. stärker als GeForce GTX 1060 (in DX 12 /Vulkan)"

So funktioniert (Werbe)Propaganda. Nicht lügen, sondern Wahrheit weglassen.


----------



## sukram89 (20. Juli 2016)

Kann jemand erklären woran das liegt, dass die 480 bei DX1 2 stärker ist? Kann Nvidia dies vllt mit neuen Treibern korrigieren? Und wie sieht es mir DX 12.1 aus, dies kann ja nur die 1060, somit ist diese doch zukunftssicherer als die 480?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2016)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Kann jemand erklären woran das liegt, dass die 480 bei DX1 2 stärker ist? Kann Nvidia dies vllt mit neuen Treibern korrigieren? Und wie sieht es mir DX 12.1 aus, dies kann ja nur die 1060, somit ist diese doch zukunftssicherer als die 480?



Natürlich *könnte* NVIDIA das mit einem neuen Treiber korrigieren. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es exklusive DX 12.*1* Titel geben wird.


----------



## Gemar (20. Juli 2016)

280€? Dank Verknappung klettern die Preise dann wieder über 300€?
Markenkarten liegen jetzt schon deutlich drüber, bei 300€ bis 350€.
Im Gegenzug finde ich jetzt aber auch keine RX 480 mehr für 220€. Die sind mal schnell auf 280€ hochgeklettert.

Sry, soll das die neue Mittelklasse sein? Mal eben um 80€ teurer als die letzte Generation? Sehr unattraktiv!
Ich sehe es schon kommen, die GTX 1050 wollen sie dann für 200€ loswerden und hat weniger Speicher und die gleiche Leistung wie die GTX 960 für 180€.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug finde ich jetzt aber auch keine RX 480 mehr für 220€. Die sind mal schnell auf 280€ hochgeklettert.



Die 220 € waren der Preis für die 4 GB Version. Die 8GB Variante liegt bei ca. 280 €


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Kann jemand erklären woran das liegt, dass die 480 bei DX1 2 stärker ist?



Nochmal, woher nimmt ihr alle die Annahme das die 480 in DX 12 schneller ist?

Auch im Test von PCGHardware sehe ich das nicht.
Getestet wurden dort 2 DX12 Spiele. Einmal liegt die AMD mit 12% vorne, einmal die nVidia mit sogar 32%. Wo also bitte nimmt ihr die Erkenntniss das AMD in DX12 schneller ist?
Oder hab ich da etwas in diversen Berichten übersehen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nochmal, woher nimmt ihr alle die Annahme das die 480 in DX 12 schneller ist?
> 
> Auch im Test von PCGHardware sehe ich das nicht.
> Getestet wurden dort 2 DX12 Spiele. Einmal liegt die AMD mit 12% vorne, einmal die nVidia mit sogar 32%. Wo also bitte nimmt ihr die Erkenntniss das AMD in DX12 schneller ist?
> Oder hab ich da etwas in diversen Berichten übersehen?



Es hoffen offensichtlich einige auf DX12 / Vulcan...was ja bei AMD Karten ein deutliches Plus an Leistung freisetzen soll.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Es hoffen offensichtlich einige auf DX12 / Vulcan...was ja bei AMD Karten ein deutliches Plus an Leistung freisetzen soll.


Ja das meine ich ja, *SOLL*.
Beweise dafür was in Zukunft ist gibt es aber noch nicht, deshalb weiter oben auch meine Aussage Glaskugel Vorhersage.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich ja, *SOLL*.
> Beweise dafür was in Zukunft ist gibt es aber noch nicht, deshalb weiter oben auch meine Aussage Glaskugel Vorhersage.


 also, bei Hitman zB liegt die RX 480 DEUTLICH vorne NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Hitman (2016) (Seite 40) - HT4U.net  das ist alsDX12-Titel getestet. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das nun an DX12 liegt und/oder Nvidia das per Treiber aufholen kann.


----------



## Gemar (20. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Die 220 € waren der Preis für die 4 GB Version. Die 8GB Variante liegt bei ca. 280 €



Ah ok, alles klar. Die 4GB Variante ist aber auch schon verschwunden. Es wird nur noch die 8GB Variante angeboten.


----------



## Batze (20. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei Hitman zB liegt die RX 480 DEUTLICH vorne NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Hitman (2016) (Seite 40) - HT4U.net  das ist alsDX12-Titel getestet. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das nun an DX12 liegt und/oder Nvidia das per Treiber aufholen kann.



Und bei Rise of the Tomb Raider (DX12) eben aber auch deutlich dahinter.
Man muss eben jetzt auf andere Titel warten.


----------



## Sanador (20. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei Hitman zB liegt die RX 480 DEUTLICH vorne NVIDIA Pascal-Architektur: GeForce GTX 1060, 1070 und 1080 im Test - Hitman (2016) (Seite 40) - HT4U.net  das ist alsDX12-Titel getestet. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das nun an DX12 liegt und/oder Nvidia das per Treiber aufholen kann.


Ist ja auch ein *AMD-Evolved*-Titel (Gegenstück zu Gameworks), der fast schon unverschämt schlecht auf Nvidia-Karten läuft. Es ist so als würde ich *Project Cars* als Gegenbeispiel nehmen. 
Außerdem warten wir erst einmal ab, DirectX 12 hat sich im Moment nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein *AMD-Evolved*-Titel (Gegenstück zu Gameworks), der fast schon unverschämt schlecht auf Nvidia-Karten läuft. Es ist so als würde ich *Project Cars* als Gegenbeispiel nehmen.
> Außerdem warten wir erst einmal ab, DirectX 12 hat sich im Moment nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


 ich schrieb ja, dass ich nicht weiß, ob es überhaupt mit DX12 zu tun hat. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ah ok, alles klar. Die 4GB Variante ist aber auch schon verschwunden. Es wird nur noch die 8GB Variante angeboten.



Nicht verschwunden, die ganzen Karten sind noch gar nicht auf dem Markt. Die ersten Custom-Karten von Herstellern die nicht AMD heißen, also Sapphire, XFX, Asus usw. werden ab Anfang bis Mitte August erwartet. 

Genau deswegen sind einige 480er momentan auch so teuer, schlicht weil die Karte absolute Mangelware ist.


----------



## BxBender (20. Juli 2016)

Raff hat im Video bereits gesagt, dass er der Meinung ist, dass die 480 wohl eher langfristig besser was taugt als die 1060.

Hier eine Bestätigung von anderer Seite:
http://www.golem.de/news/geforce-gtx-1060-vs-radeon-rx-480-das-bringen-direct3d-12-und-vulkan-1607-122214.html

Wenn man sich z.B. DOOM anschaut, sieht man, dass die RX 480 mit richtiger Programmierung von Seiten AMD und Spieleprogrammierer die Leistung der Karte durchaus auch 1:1 umgesetzt werden kann.
Gegenbeispiel ist derzeit noch Wolfenstein, wo AMD selbst schreibt, dass dort noch Fehler im Treiber drin sind.
Also wenn man sich nicht zu sehr an "alte" DX11 Titel klemmt und den einen oder anderen Ausreißer vielleicht mal so hinnimmt , dann steht die Radeon gleich viel besser dar.
Heise hatte zB vernichtende Worte für die Radeon übrig.
Schaut man aber näher hin, so haben dir irgendwie nicht wirklich gut getestet.
Wie kann man zB angeblich 35% Rückstand bei GTA5 haben, wenn alle anderen Tester das wiederlegen?
Richtige Treiber aufsetzen, starten, max. 10-15% als DX11 Titel Unterschied, basta.
Also wie gesagt, unter DX12 und Vulkan läuft die Radeon besser als unter DX11 und sollte auf Dauer auf jeden Fall zumindest im Schnitt die 1060 einholen können, denn die hat halt auf dem Papier weniger Power und weniger Speicher.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum diese weniger Strom benötigt.
Ja, natürlich auch quasi eine Generation Vorsprung durch Optimierungen, das will ich nicht abstreiten, ganz und gar nicht.
Aber wir haben sogar noch bis vor einem Jahr 300 Watt Monster gehabt.
Jetzt streiten wir uns darum, wer bei 120 oder 150 Watt im Schnitt stromsparender ist?
Im Endeffekt wird jeder 2te eh wieder die Drehregler hochdrehen, dann liegen die Karten wieder bei 150-200 Watt.
So ist es und nicht anders. Entweder ist man Gamer und schaut auf die Leistung und Features fürs Geld, oder aber man ist ein Casual Fuzzy, der sich einen Stromspar-PC für wenig Geld zusammensetzen möchte, der 10 Euro im Jahr an Strom spart. 
Ich denke mal es wird jetzt viel über den Preis laufen.
Wenn die AMD Karten zumindest minimal günstiger zu haben sind als die 1060er, dann kann man ruhigen Gewissens diese auch kaufen.
Auf Dauer werden die durch nachträgliche Treiberpflege (AMD braucht bei ein paar Games gerne mal was länger) und vor allem durch den größeren Speicher der 1060 ebenbürtig oder gar überlegen sein, wenn dessen Speicher doch irgendwann mal volläuft.
Wer jetzt nur kurzfristig für meinetwegen 1 Jahr plant, der wird vielleicht mit der 1060 glücklicher werden, bei gleichem Kaufpreis versteht sich.
Wer mit dem Kauf eines neuen Monitors liebäugelt, der sollte sich meiner Meinung nach aus kostengründen einen Freesnyc Monitor holen und die RX 480 dazu.
Wer die 100 Euro mehr für nen G-Sync Monitor hat, der sollte dann aber auch gleich zur 1070 greifen.
Kostet alles wesentlich mehr, aber dann flutscht auch Witcher 3 wirklich sauber durch.


----------



## Batze (21. Juli 2016)

Man muss sich aber auch die Frage stellen wie lange dauert es bis Top DX12 Exclusiv Titel kommen?
Selbst heute laufen viele Top Titel immer noch Problemlos in DX10 statt DX11.
Bis also wirklich die Masse in DX12 läuft und da angekommen ist haben wir doch schon die übernächste Karten Generation.


----------



## BigBeard89 (21. Juli 2016)

Erstmal die RX480 Customs abwarten. Zudem sind Freesync-Monitore deutlich günstiger als Gsync-Geräte. Also steht für mich die AMD-Karte besser dar.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2016)

Das ist nicht automatisch korrekt. Zu einer 1070/1080 hat AMD momentan nichts vergleichbares im Portfolio. Die 480er sehe ich eher zur Konkurrenz der 1060. Außerdem sind die meisten Spiele auf Nvidia optimiert. Richtig einordnen kann man AMDs-Leistungsstand erst Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 wenn die Vega erscheint, die dann auf dem Level der 1070/1080 sein soll. Außerdem muß man erst einmal abwarten was aus Vulkan wird (Nischenerscheinung oder mittelfristig Ersatz von DirectX?). Open GL hats ja damals auch probiert gehabt und blieb eher eine Randerscheinung.

Und wie Batze schreibt: Bevor der Großteil der Titel native DX12-Titel sein werden dauert es noch. Bis dahin ist mindestens die nächste Grafikkartengeneration raus, wo die Karten wieder neu gemischt werden.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Juli 2016)

Der Heise-Artikel zum Thema war leider richtig schlecht. Von heise ist man eigtl. deutlich besseres gewohnt.
Liest sich fast wie eine Anzeige, oder etwas von der Computerbild.

Golem war da gründlicher und speziell der neue Test mit DirectX 12 und Vulkan ist recht aufschlussreich.
Geforce GTX 1060 vs Radeon RX 480: Das bringen Direct3D 12 und Vulkan - Golem.de


----------



## stayxone (21. Juli 2016)

Minimal stärker als  RX480  Referenz Design 

Ich warte dann mal trotzdem auf die Customs der RX480, für meine GTX 960 sind beide Karten interessant aber ich habe nen maximal Budget und möchte natürlich das Beste für mein Geld haben


----------



## Batze (21. Juli 2016)

Guter Test auf Golem. Zeigt aber auch das DX12 noch ziemlich unrund läuft und die Studios die neue API noch nicht so richtig im Griff haben und nVidia bei den Treibern noch nachlegen muss, was sie natürlich auch noch machen werden.


----------



## Atuan (21. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn man also bei der 1060 die normalen 970 Preise zugrunde legt, vielleicht sogar einen leichten Aufschlag, dann zeigt sich da deutlich, dass die 1060 alleine durch den Preis eine Leistungsklasse höher als die 480 angesiedelt gehört, sie ist halt locker 50 bis sogar 100 Euro teurer.


Ist sie nicht. Habe mir bei Alternate eine EVGA 1060 SC für 289 Euro bestellt. Das sind 20 Euro mehr als das 480 Referenzdesign. Dafür habe ich eine kurze (17,irgendwas Zentimeter) Single-Fan Karte, die die GPU im Idle auf 22°C und unter Last auf 60°C kühlt (Quelle). Was das bedeutet, kommt gleich 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wenn man anfängt das teuerste 480 Custom Modell, was vielleicht 270 Euro kosten wird, gegen das günstigste Gainward 1060 Teil für 280 Euro antreten zu lassen, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die 480 bei exakt den beiden Karten durchaus in fast allen Benchmarks dann vorne liegt.


Die teuerste 480 Cutom wird deutlich über 270 Euro kosten (das wird eher der Preis der günstigeren Customs!). Die Devil und die Nitro+ sind bei overclockers.co.uk mit 249 Pfund gelistet. Umgerechnet gibt das 300 Euro. Die UVP für die Devil wurde heute auch von Powercolor genannt: 269 Dollar. Auch das läuft dann wieder auf ~300 Euro hinaus (Die 8 GB-Version der 480 liegt ja auch bei 229 Dollar, bzw. 255 Euro UVP, an die wir aber noch nicht herankommen). 300 Euro wird man aber für eine gute und leise übertaktbare 480 nicht ausgeben müssen, daher ist das also schon fast irrelevant. Warum? Nun...

Der Chip der 480 läuft bereits arg am Limit. Der Boost der 480 Referenz liegt bei 1266 MHz. Der Boost der Devil (schon immer eine der am höchsten getakteten Customs) liegt bei 1330 MHz. PCGH hat mit einem 30 Euro Nachrüstkühler (Accelero Mono Plus) 1350 MHz geschafft. Die Temperatur war dabei stets im grünen Bereich. Trotzdem ist die Karte abgeschmiert, sobald sie über die 1350 MHz gingen. Das scheint also einfach das natürliche Ende bei Polaris 10 zu sein. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Braucht es den Triple-Fan Monsterkühler der Devil, für 1330 MHz? Nein! Günstige Customs mit recht simplem Dual-Fan werden schon reichen, um die Karte bei manuellem OC ausreichend zu kühlen. Man kann also damit rechnen, dass man für ungefähr 270 Euro die maximale Leistung der 480 bekommen wird.

Nun kommen wir zur 1060. Die EVGA SC die ich mir bestellt habe, kostet 289 Euro (waren kaum welche verfügbar - der Preis bei guter Verfügbarkeit wird also vermutlich noch sinken). Bei Legit Reviews lief die Karte mit 2012 MHz bei 60°C. Die 350 Euro teure ASUS Strix OC kommt mit 1873 MHz Werks-Boost. PCGH hat das Referenzmodell auf 2100 MHz gebracht. Mit anderen Worten: So gut wie jede 1060 wird ihre 2100 MHz mitmachen. Groß darüber hinaus, wird es allerdings nicht gehen. Das zeigen auch schon die 1070 und 1080. Fazit: Gib keine 350 Euro aus 

Beide, die 480 und die 1060, können problemlos mit günstigen Customs an ihre Taktgrenze gebracht werden. Sie liegen, realistisch betrachtet, also zu 100% im gleichen Preissegment. Und auch die Leistung der beiden Karten ist ziemlich auf einem Niveau.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2016)

Was die Preise angeht, das werden wir dann ja im August sehen ...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was die Preise angeht, das werden wir dann ja im August sehen ...


 wer direkt zu Release, vor allem bei Knappheit der Karten, zuschlägt, der muss damit rechnen, dass er mehr bezahlt als wenn er 2-3 Wochen mehr Geduld hat. Das war schon immer so - außer beider GTX 970, die es kurz für 300€ gab und dann monatelang nicht unter 320€...    und die Sapphire Nitro OC RX 480 ist bei Geizhals btw. ab 260€ gelistet. Muss man abwarten, wann es die dann auch gibt und ob Preise so bleiben.


----------



## Atuan (21. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und die Sapphire Nitro OC RX 480 ist bei Geizhals btw. ab 260€ gelistet. Muss man abwarten, wann es die dann auch gibt und ob Preise so bleiben.


Das ist die 4 GB Variante der Nitro. Die 8 GB Nitro kostet dort ab 288 Euro und die 8 GB Nitro+ 300 Euro.

Zu 4 GB würde ich heute bei einer Neuanschaffung nicht mehr raten. Tomb Raider, Mirror's Edge, Doom, Mordors Schatten... Die belegen heute schon in 1080p mehr als 4 GB. Mordors Schatten und Tomb Raider lassen sich auch mit 4 GB in höchsten Details spielen (gibt hin und wieder kurze Nachladeruckler, aber damit kann man leben), aber Mirror's Edge und Doom erlauben einem mit 4 GB nicht mal mehr das Auswählen der höchsten Details. Das wird in Zukunft also sicher noch öfter vorkommen. Dann lieber die 28 Euro mehr für ne 8 GB Nitro in die Hand nehmen und nicht vom ersten Tag an schon Details in ausgewählten Spielen reduzieren müssen! Ist zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2016)

Atuan schrieb:


> Das ist die 4 GB Variante der Nitro. Die 8 GB Nitro kostet dort ab 288 Euro und die 8 GB Nitro+ 300 Euro.


 ach, okay - ich hab gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass ein Custommodell mit nur 4GB überhaupt auf den Markt kommt ^^  So oder so muss man aber abwarten. Ich halte rein gar nix von "UVP" und von DEN Preisen, die für die ersten verfügbaren Modelle am Anfang aufgerufen werden. Egal ob AMD oder Nvidia.


----------

